

Now IT'S SMART TV (1989) - TechNewb
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1989/11/20/72774/index.htm

======
TechNewb
From article: "One of the biggest skeptics about digital video computing is
Steven P. Jobs, the Apple co-founder who now is chairman of Next Inc., a
workstation maker. Says he: ''In order to compress and manipulate video images
you have to throw away a bunch of data, and with it much of the picture
quality.'' That leaves the images fuzzy and jerky. ''As regular TV viewers,''
Jobs argues, ''we all have high standards for what this stuff should look
like. So unless you solve the compression issue in a serious way, it's all
just fluff.'' "

